# Degus?



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I foster for Earps, exotic animal rescue and pet sanctuary. Although i foster one Guinea pig, and one chinchilla coming soon, I almost exclusively foster rats because that is what I know. I have, however, been hearing interesting things about degus lately. Just curious if anyone here has had much interaction with them, kept them as pets, or just have any thing to say about them. Not sure I want to run out and get some, I have enough to keep me busy at the moment for sure, but curious about them, maybe for in the future. How do they differ from rats etc?


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

I had degus growing up. We got them from a pet shop thinking that they'd be as easy to get along with as rats (thanks pet shop sales person  )however... we were in over our heads. Degus are super cute critters however my personal experience having them as pets was not great. 

They require lots of time for trust building, which I tried with them many times but we just didn't understand each other. At the time knowledge of how to care for them was virtually non-existent! We were careful about what to feed them (apparently they can get diabetes easily). A few years after owning them, two of the sisters passed away leaving one. She kept to herself even when I tried interacting with her, I gave her my old socks which she would make a nest with. She lived until almost 10 years of age, and passed away snuggled up to one of my socks.

Looking back I regret buying them, I feel bad that we never connected the same way I did with my rats I had before. So whenever anyone asks if they're like rats, they aren't at. all. They are very much their own animal. Closer related to Chinchillas. 

Now living in Germany I see there's LOADS of Degus stuff at pet shops! Also lots of literature about how to keep them O_O. I'd imagine there's better information online now too.

Even though my experience with them wasn't that great doesn't mean they can't make wonderful pets. Just don't think of them as another alternative to rats, because they differ so much!


----------



## DamselChum (Jun 8, 2016)

I've had degus. Personally I find them to make better pets than rats. Far more intelligent, less smell, longer life span, less health issues (as long as they are not fed anything containing sugar - including fruit) and even more sociable. 

My degus didn't come from a petstore though. I got them from a breeder.


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

DamselChum said:


> My degus didn't come from a petstore though. I got them from a breeder.


Yeah I'd imagine that would make a huge difference. Also I don't know when you got yours but I got mine like 17 years ago which was then a very uncommon pet or they were just hitting the scene then. I'd imagine that they've been breed for a few generations now and that they're less wild. Personally I didn't connect with them, but it's not to say they won't make great pets with the right research and effort put into them.


----------



## rat-fiend (Mar 7, 2008)

Ive only just found out about degus (from this very forum.) I don't think I had heard of them before. Ive watched some youtube videos on them and they are certainly intriguing little creatures. However, from what Ive seen from the videos Ive watched, I didn't see anything in the way of affection or bonding that Ive noticed in rat - human relationships. Though of course I can't really judge since Ive never owned one or even seen one in real life. Perhaps I haven't seen the right videos. I did see one video where a degu enjoyed being scratched on the tummy by it's human owner (I guess that's sort of bonding in a way) but so far, I haven't seen any degus demonstrating affection towards people like I see rats do.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

I researched degus too. They can be affectionate but nothing compared to rats. They are super cute though and I like the fact that they are diurnal creatures. They would be great pets for someone who has them in their bedroom and is a light sleeper


----------

